# Found a villa we like



## volleygurl (Jul 16, 2013)

We were looking in Umm Suquiem, and found a villa we liked just outside US1 in Jumeirah.
Thoughts? Location seems good with lots of stores and a Starbucks right down the street. 

Pool tennis court on property with 10 houses in a compound. Share 1 wall......what if I have issues with noisy neighbors?

Other than that, house is perfect, large 4 bedrooms and freshly painted and ready to go .

What do you know about the area?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You mean Jumeira 3?

Fantastic area. I used to live in Jumeria and still miss it. It's a much better lifestyle experience compared to the Springs/Ranches/JVT not only because of the proximity to the beaches but it's so convenient to the main areas in Dubai and the area has great character. 

As for compounds you have no control over who your neighbors are but given the rental prices the compounds in Jumeira and US attract a better heeled calibre of tenants and they also attract tenants who value being in Jumeira/US for the aforementioned lifestyle reasons, which is always a good thing.



volleygurl said:


> We were looking in Umm Suquiem, and found a villa we liked just outside US1 in Jumeirah.
> Thoughts? Location seems good with lots of stores and a Starbucks right down the street.
> 
> Pool tennis court on property with 10 houses in a compound. Share 1 wall......what if I have issues with noisy neighbors?
> ...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

TallyHo said:


> given the rental prices the compounds in Jumeira and US attract a better heeled calibre of tenants


Seriously? A line like that's surpassed even yourself.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

How safe is the Umm Suquiem 1-3 and Jumeirah 1-3 area? Is it the kind of "enclosed" community with 24/7 security.

The proximity of beach and great location between Marina and Downtown are tempting.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Malbec said:


> How safe is the Umm Suquiem 1-3 and Jumeirah 1-3 area? Is it the kind of "enclosed" community with 24/7 security.
> 
> The proximity of beach and great location between Marina and Downtown are tempting.


Jumeirah 1/2/3 and Umm Suqqueim 1/2/3 are not 'enclosed' or 'gated' communities (thankfully) Never really understood why someone wants a gate with a security guard for their community. Seems wholly uneccessary and divisive to me.

there are some gated 'compounds' within these areas, and their are so-called compounds that are just a series of identical houses in the area - not gated.

The area is one of the more 'local' areas, well established, and not a freehold area like Springs or Ranches etc, so you get massive mansions down to smaller villas, and a few apartents in low rise developments (2 or 3 storeys), usually over retail.

As safety goes, it may be safer than some areas, but safety is not really a big issue.

Personally, i live living in Jumeirah. Close to the beach. Close to the school, and the shortest commute, in light traffic i've ever had!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Safety is not a big issue? There were spates of break-ins in the Umm Sequim area not so long ago. It doesn't matter where you are or where you come from, home security should never be taken for granted.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

vantage said:


> Close to the beach. Close to the school, and the shortest commute, in light traffic i've ever had!


Plus there's none of those vulgar, poor people.


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

vantage said:


> Jumeirah 1/2/3 and Umm Suqqueim 1/2/3 are not 'enclosed' or 'gated' communities (thankfully) Never really understood why someone wants a gate with a security guard for their community. Seems wholly uneccessary and divisive to me.
> 
> there are some gated 'compounds' within these areas, and their are so-called compounds that are just a series of identical houses in the area - not gated.
> 
> ...



I agree with this; there is no need for living in a gated community; safety is not an issue here. I live for the past 20+ year in Jumeirah 1, and would never move from here. Excellent proximity to all kind of places, no traffic to worry about, and whilst being in the middle of everything, its very quiet. Also the type of villa's build are normally very spacious and there is a more stable rental market than in the freehold areas: most landlords'are Emiraties or the government real estate department who do not face you with erratic rental increases.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Higher incomes = smaller families = fewer children = quieter neighbours.

Less likely to live next door to a boisterous family with a dozen children or 2-3 families sharing a villa to reduce costs.



Mr Rossi said:


> Seriously? A line like that's surpassed even yourself.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

TallyHo said:


> Higher incomes = smaller families = fewer children = quieter neighbours.


I had you pegged as having some semblance of intelligence, but this also doesn't merit any kind of rebuttal.

Have you been feeling ok lately?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

What is there to rebut? 

It's been demonstrated over and over again that higher income households are smaller with fewer children. Jumeria is a high end area and it's not much of a leap to assume that families in Jumeira, especially expat families in the Jumeria compounds, are probably smaller compared to less affluent, more traditional areas in Dubai where, particularly for religious/cultural reasons, families may be larger even when living in smaller quarters.

As it is let's try not to reduce this thread to ad hominem personal attacks. You could always send me a private message if you're so inclined but let's spare the OP some of this tediousness.



Mr Rossi said:


> I had you pegged as having some semblance of intelligence, but this also doesn't merit any kind of rebuttal.
> 
> Have you been feeling ok lately?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

TallyHo said:


> What is there to rebut?


Wealthy people = "a higher calibre" of person. 

For the OP, the reality is you've no real way of knowing what you're neighbours will be like the same as anywhere else. 

A friend of mind lived on a sought after compound in Jumeriah. High end of the market, private gardens leading onto a landscaped pool and proper gym, not just a running machine and weight bench thrown in an outhouse. They didn't mind but they had kids from the compound and their friends screaming, playing and running around the pool day after day after day.

Another friend, lived two doors down from a guy that made a fortune from lap dancing clubs in the UK. Wealthy but not exactly a high calibre of person and he didn't have children. Unless you count the succession of girls less than half his age that frequented his constant pool parties most weekends.

Also parts of Jumeriah and Umm Suqeim are popular with local rich kids who like to drive their F150 and GMC trucks at speed around the area all night. And any house that's directly on the Beach Road or Al Wasl is going to have noise from what are two very busy roads in Dubai. 

At the same time I've lived near both Indian and Filipino families sharing and they've never been a problem. People engaging in borderline illegal activities tend to keep themselves to theirselves.

All of this is ancetodal of course but it's not waffling buffoonery either. 

In summary, the area actually is a very nice area. I've highlighted a few extreme examples but if you are looking to rent, maybe take a few visits to the property at different times before tying yourself into a year long, expensive rental contract. Chances are you'll find a great home, with great amenities and near the beach.

As for safety, it's the suburbs but in the centre of the city so you're highly, highly unlikely to get mugged or assaulted. However, house break ins are a more prevalent than what is reported, especially during the summer months when a lot of residents leave Dubai. 

At the same time it's nothing to worry about too much if you take the same home security precautions as you would do in your own country.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Safety is not a big issue? There were spates of break-ins in the Umm Sequim area not so long ago. It doesn't matter where you are or where you come from, home security should never be taken for granted.


what i meant was, no more of an issue than anywhere else.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I dont think that having stores nearby and a coffee shop a good proxy for location, but that's me. 

What is important for you ? Privacy? Somewhere quiet and a place perhaps packed with expats? There are several family houses that you could think of I guess and they are huge. 

In regards to noise you should talk to a neighbour there next time you visit the place to help you determine those things. I would imagine the walls are not sound proof like most townhouses.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I wrote "better heeled calibre," ie richer. Which is d'oh of course as Jumeria is generally an expensive area. 

It is completely possible to read calibre (or class) and think of these words strictly on economic terms. It's you who decided I really meant something else. 



Mr Rossi said:


> Wealthy people = "a higher calibre" of person.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> I wrote "better heeled calibre," ie richer. Which is d'oh of course as Jumeria is generally an expensive area.
> 
> It is completely possible to read calibre (or class) and think of these words strictly on economic terms. It's you who decided I really meant something else.


okay guys. i think you have both made your point. please continue only if you have something to offer the OP or take it offline. thank you!


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Chocoholic said:


> Safety is not a big issue? There were spates of break-ins in the Umm Sequim area not so long ago. It doesn't matter where you are or where you come from, home security should never be taken for granted.


Can you install home alarm security? Are there these kind of security companies in Dubai that will patrol the area and come down within few mins in case of alarm being triggered in the house?


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Malbec said:


> Can you install home alarm security?
> 
> Are there these kind of security companies in Dubai that will patrol the area and come down within few mins in case of alarm being triggered in the house?


Yes

No


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Mr Rossi said:


> Another friend, lived two doors down from a guy that *made a fortune from lap dancing clubs in the UK. Wealthy but not exactly a high calibre of person and he didn't have children.* Unless you count the succession of girls less than half his age that frequented his constant pool parties most weekends.


Sounds like my type of "high calibre". Wonder if I could get an invite to one of his pool parties.

P.s. that's my way of saying that there's nothing wrong with owning lap-dancing clubs or, for that matter, being a lap-dancer. Shame on you.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Malbec said:


> Can you install home alarm security? Are there these kind of security companies in Dubai that will patrol the area and come down within few mins in case of alarm being triggered in the house?


i think you can get a second hand Abrams battle tank to stand at the end of the street if you are really worried.......!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

IzzyBella said:


> Wonder if I could get an invite to one of his pool parties.


He's left now anyway but if you're idea of a party is a load of young girls "performing" for a load of drunken, fat old men I'm sure it can't be too difficult to run into a similar set up.

Btw I'm no prude and no problem with what consenting adults get up to, I just wouldn't want it happening two doors along every weekend like my mate endured.


----------



## volleygurl (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks for all your replies, even the hearty ones 

I do not NEED a gated community, but this one has a pool and a tennis court, and the house was the best of the 8 I saw. Umm S...the homes were a bit dated looking, this was modern, clean, freshly painted, large BR....I was trying to see if the location was desirable.

We go back for another look today. Will see if any neighbors are around.

Our number one decision is location from the school in U.S. 2, we do not want a long commute! But the villa was very nice.


----------

